# Die schönsten Momente in Videospielen



## Dustin91 (19. Oktober 2009)

*Die schönsten Momente in Videospielen*

Da, ich gerne mal PS2 oder am PC zocke, und es ja eine unglaubliche Vielfalt an Szenarien etc. gibt, wollte ich euch einfach mal fragen was eure Highlights während eurer Gamerkarriere waren oder sind.

Ich fang mal mit dem Endfilm von Metal Gear Solid 3 an:
(beim anschauen etwas lauter drehen, wirkt dann umso besser).

YouTube - Metal Gear Solid 3 ending!

So schön und berührend, das ich jedes Mal beim schauen feuchte Augen bekomme.
Die komplette Storyline ist einfach überragend inszeniert, und bis jetzt hat mich kein anderes Spiel so berührt.


Ein weiterer Moment, von dem ich leider kein Video hab, war in S.T.A.L.K.E.R.

Ich stand in der Nacht auf einem Feld, stand einfach nur da, und es fing an zu blitzen und zu donnern.....

Die Atmosphäre war mit meinem 5.1-System einfach umwerfend.
Man hätte meinen können das man echt in der "Zone" ist.


----------



## Olstyle (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Die schönsten Momente in Videospielen*

Dreamfall hatte für mich mehrere solcher Momente.
Einer davon ist folgender:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oG-jXbwv0ms


----------



## der Türke (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Die schönsten Momente in Videospielen*

bei mir war es Max Payne 1 wo er hoch läuft seine Tote Frau seine Tote Tochter vorfindet....

und in Max Payne 2 wo Mona Sax Stirbt.
Wenn ich es in Youtube finde schreibe ich den Link mal rein


----------



## burns (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Die schönsten Momente in Videospielen*

Mystic Quest auf Gameboy hatte ein klasse Ende! 
Vor kurzem  nochmal auf PSP durchgezockt 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K5xZ8t9JPQc


----------



## Zephyr (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Die schönsten Momente in Videospielen*

Pokemon, rote Edition. Es waren ungefähr -5° draußen und ich saß mit nem Freund in der Kälte und wir haben beide Pokemon gespielt. Wir waren beide gerade bei der Top4, haben es oft versucht aber nie geschafft. Und nach ettlichen Versuchen hab ich alle 4 Gegner gerade so vor ihm geschlagen! Das war schon n Erlebnis, mit unseren 11 Jahren damals. Werd ich nie vergessen


----------



## feivel (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Die schönsten Momente in Videospielen*

zelda ocarina of time..der sonnenuntergang und auf dem pferd reitend ...XD


----------



## Dustin91 (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Die schönsten Momente in Videospielen*

Das Ende von Half Life 2: Episode Two war ja heftig...
Kann garnicht mehr erwarten, wie es weiter geht.

Wie ich dachte, dass die Situation aussichtslos ist, und dann kommt Dog angehüpft:'(


----------



## Dustin91 (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Die schönsten Momente in Videospielen*

Es ist jetzt 2,5 Jahre her, dass ich diesen Thread eröffnet habe, aber das emotionalste Ende ist immer noch:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzp39LizZVw

Jedes Mal, wenn ich mir diese Szene anschaue, muss ich einfach weinen.
Dieses Ende bringt so viel Emotionen rüber, dass es einfach nur unglaublich ist.
Bis jetzt hat nur das Ende von HdR - DRdK mich auch so zum weinen gebracht.
Ich kann nicht in Worte fassen, wie unglaublich rührend, genial, tragisch etc. dieses Ende ist.
Es wird nie etwas Besseres geben.


----------



## Dustin91 (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die schönsten Momente in Videospielen*

Ich belebe den Thread hier mal wieder, weil ich letztens beim Zocken nochmal auf eine eigentlich epische Stelle in HL2 aufmerksam geworden bin:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PYJ5VWwQ5mE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



So episch, wie man da rein kommt, die Combine tötet und den Leuten zu Hilfe eilt und einer am Boden liegt und schwer verwundet ist und die epische Musik einsetzt


----------

